# 12 guage/20 guage decisons for upcoming season



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

i have an old 12 guage that is old and a little sticky and the aciton doesnt close all the way sometimes i have a 20 guage the pumps very well and is esay to use. I want to use a 12 for ducks and geese this season but i dont like the 12 i have would the 20 guage work or should i go with the 12? ive cleaned the 12 and its got as good as its going to get so i dont know what do do the 12 guage is a winchester model 2200 two and three guarter inch and the 20 guage is a lake feild mossberg two and three quarter inch and 3 inch chamber

This is also my first season of goose and duck hunting


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The 20 can kill ducks just as effectively as a 12 out to about 35 yards provided you get a decent pattern out of it. I really have not shot many geese with the 20 but plan on trying it this year using one of the various hevi-shot loads provided they will pattern decent. In most cases you will not get the pattern density beyond 35 yards to consistently drop birds so if you can accept that limitation you shouldn't have any problems.

I personally prefer the 20 ga over my 12 for my duck hunting and am as if not more successful with it if I abide by it's limitations. Last year I jumped small sloughs about 1/2 dozen times and never failed to get at least 3 birds and at least 1/2 the time a full limit.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

The 20 will do fine. With steel though, as was said, limit your range to about 35 yards.

You can extend this with hi-density shot loads, such as hevishot. I havnt had a chance to shoot it yet, but i have a box of #6 HS for my 20 that should be killer for ducks.


----------

